

Google Goggles Getting OCR Translations - andrewpbrett
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/google-goggles-getting-ocr-translations/

======
jojopotato
The Goggles team gets to work on the coolest projects, being able to even
roughly translate signs and menus in a completely foreign language just seems
like the future to me.

------
daniel_levine
i sometimes wonder if near instant translation is a good thing. i think we
need to preserve cultures and languages which this helps. But at the same time
the move to universal standards in language is similar to the web parallel and
should also be sought after. It would seem such good translation services
might slow that and create an endless long tail of products/service that do
not quite sync up.

~~~
daniel_levine
while i see english as the universal language, i'm not totally pro american
here. I think everyone should really be on the metric system.

